

Thanks For F*cking My Future - twampss
http://uncov.com/thanks-for-fucking-my-future

======
smoody
<rant> i'm not sure why anyone reads this blog. it's not the least bit
creative (negative humor is second only to fat jokes in terms of lack of
originality). and does anyone here feel good after reading posts like this?
does it improve your day in _any_ way? do you feel better equipped to change
the world after a visit to uncov?

there is so much negativity in this world already and, if you're really
craving it, i'd suggest reading about people fleeing for their lives in the
congo and think to yourself that those people may never experience a day in
their entire lifetime where they feel safe -- a feeling we take for granted.

investing negative reading time on a stupid rant about some guy getting a
college degree and worrying about a job when CS people NEVER have to worry
about jobs, is pathetic. now, if he were a 45 year old career factory line
worker who just got laid off, then perhaps he would have a reason to pen such
a piece.

if you think that, in some way, uncov plays an important role in your life,
helps you to become a better hacker, improves your relationships with and
respect for other humans, and makes it easier to face each day, then feel free
to demote my post to prove me wrong. </rant>

